# WolfQuest (Online Wolf RPG?)



## Jinxsis (Jan 29, 2008)

I have been waiting for a good while for it to be up and now it is!
http://www.wolfquest.org/

You download it, make your own wolf and explore, live, eat, sleep, and communicate with your own pack members from around the world.

You can even hunt elk and such!
Awesome? No Pawsome
I just joined
:3


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 29, 2008)

This kind of thing actually makes me slightly ill thinking about it.

Then again, I'm one of those weird "furries" who actually prefers anthros because they're anthropomorphic, not straight-on animals. :|


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 29, 2008)

bawhahahaha what is that crap?
play this http://wolfteam.softnyx.net/
its more satisfying


----------



## Magica (Jan 29, 2008)

Tried the demo a while back. Bored me to tears. EDIT: I hope they added an option to use the directional keys and not QWAS or whatever it was. The controls were very hard to control.

EDITEDIT: Scratch that. It freezes on Vista because Gateway won't let me use the updated video drivers from Intel.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jan 29, 2008)

I have an old DOS game called "Wolf" that's just like that. It's kinda boring but I just might give this one a try...



			
				JAK3ST3RB said:
			
		

> bawhahahaha what is that crap?
> play this http://wolfteam.softnyx.net/
> its more satisfying



:shock: That looks awesome!


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 29, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:
			
		

> I have an old DOS game called "Wolf" that's just like that. It's kinda boring but I just might give this one a try...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


massive multiplayer online first person shooter
and you can turn into werewolves


----------



## ~Mew~ (Jan 30, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:
			
		

> bawhahahaha what is that crap?
> play this http://wolfteam.softnyx.net/
> its more satisfying




Wow, *downloads*

Seems much more interesting and worthy of my time.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 30, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:
			
		

> I have an old DOS game called "Wolf" that's just like that. It's kinda boring but I just might give this one a try...


Hey, it was kinda cool one you learned how to play. My primary school had it on the old PC's.



			
				JAK3ST3RB said:
			
		

> bawhahahaha what is that crap?
> play this http://wolfteam.softnyx.net/
> its more satisfying


Gives off a heavy Warsow-like vibe (Sounds cool, andnice ideas but plays like any other average FPS and absolutely dull).


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 30, 2008)

FPS = meh. The werewolf factor is a bit weird and well, you can die from ranged.

Wolf-Quest looks nice, but they really need to put objectives in it.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 30, 2008)

Complete shit, only furries care.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 30, 2008)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Complete shit, not even the furries care.


Fixed.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 30, 2008)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Complete shit, only furries care.


sdkjfbsgdfj

And this goes for everyone else:

Are you blind?
Is it difficult to see that this is an _Edutainment_ game?
Bloody hell, look in the bottom left corner:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



which then goes to:
http://www.eduweb.com/
which says:


> eduweb develops award-winning digital learning games and interactives about art, history, science and technology.
> 
> Our mission is to create exciting and effective learning experiences that hit the sweet spot where learning theory, digital technology, and fun meet.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 30, 2008)

Well these guys don't believe that software like those who made JumpStart exist so...


----------



## Tycho (Jan 30, 2008)

Half-baked RPG premise, with a "werewolf" theme tacked on to grab the attention of furs and werewolf fans who don't look beyond the "neat-o" idea of a werewolf RPG.  It could be a game about 3-headed aliens with weaponized battle-axe penises and kaleidoscopic eye-lazor beams (pew pew), and it wouldn't matter.  Bad games are bad.  Quit letting the "furry-ish" gimmick get you, people.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 30, 2008)

It's not supposed to be a furry game..


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 30, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> sdkjfbsgdfj
> 
> And this goes for everyone else:
> 
> ...


Actually, to be honest, I didn't even notice.  Boy do I feel silly now.

Ah well. Edutainment. That automatically files it into the 'meh, uninterested' cabinet right there.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 30, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> Half-baked RPG premise, with a "werewolf" theme tacked on to grab the attention of furs and werewolf fans who don't look beyond the "neat-o" idea of a werewolf RPG.



What the shit are you blabbering on about?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe he's referring to the softnyx FPS game... oh wait he mentioned RPG.


----------



## kitetsu (Jan 30, 2008)

WolfQuest disinterested me not because it's not a werewolf game, but because you get to piss on stuff. What, no magic shooting bead whips? No sharp-edged mirrors made from solar flares? No annoying bug-sized companion? YAWN. I'd rather testplay that shitty Earth Eternal game.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 30, 2008)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> WolfQuest disinterested me not because it's not a werewolf game,* but because you get to piss on stuff.*



+1 to Eduweb. Wolves piss on stuff.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 30, 2008)

lol Okami!


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 31, 2008)

I find it amusing how many people are calling it a werewolf game, even after the big clue-by-four.


----------



## kuron (Jan 31, 2008)

Ahahaha that's the game they were laughing their behinds off at the World of Warcraft forums last year (mainly due to the trailer, which had this child howling in front of the computer and giving the camera a really lazy glare imitating a wolf; go see for yourself   ).

It's only a child education game though, with very little multiplayer capabilities from what I've heard; hardly qualifies as an ORPG, though wolf fanatics might enjoy it regardless.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 31, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Tycho The Itinerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I was mixing up the two games, or something.  So shoot me >.<


----------



## sakket (Jan 31, 2008)

i spent at least 3 hours trying to find a mate. uhg.  it was fun going into smell-o vision and then pressing the howl button though.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Feb 3, 2008)

Thing is too much of a piece of shit for me to fool with it. Maybe when they fix all the bugs and stuff, I'll play it again. Seemed like a cute game...


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 3, 2008)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Seemed like a cute game...


Pissing on stuff and looking for a mate?


----------

